# Δελφίνια, δελφίνοι και δελφινισμοί



## nickel (Jun 4, 2010)

Για τους νεολογισμούς ανοίγω το νήμα, αλλά μια και ανοίγω την κουβέντα:

*Dolphin* είναι το δελφίνι, ενώ το ξαδελφάκι του το *porpoise* μεταφράζεται *φώκαινα*. Λέει γι’ αυτήν η Wikipedia:
They are distinct from dolphins, although the word "porpoise" (pronounced /'pɔrpəs/) has been used to refer to any small dolphin, especially by sailors and fishermen. The most obvious visible difference between the two groups is that porpoises have flattened, spade-shaped teeth distinct from the conical teeth of dolphins, and shorter beaks. The name derives from French _pourpois_, originally from Medieval Latin _porcopiscus_ (_porcus_ "pig" + _piscus_ "fish").​
(Πώς λέμε «ποκοπίκος»; Καμία σχέση.)

Για τον *δελφίνο*, τον *dauphin*, το OED γράφει:
Originally a title attached to certain seigneuries: Dauphin of the Viennois, Dauphin of Auvergne. According to Littré, the name Dauphin, borne by the lords of the Viennois, was a proper name _Delphinus_ (the same word as the name of the fish), whence the province subject to them was called _Dauphiné_. Humbert III, the last lord of Dauphiné, on ceding the province to Philip of Valois in 1349, made it a condition that the title should be perpetuated by being borne by the eldest son of the French king. ​
Στο ΛΝΕΓ:
Απόδοση τού γαλλ. _dauphin_ (< λατ. _delphinus_ < μτγν. _δελφίν_ «δελφίνι»). Τον τίτλο τού δελφίνου απέδιδαν στους διαδόχους τού γαλλικού θρόνου από το 1350 ώς το 1830. Η ιστορία τού τίτλου αρχίζει από τον 12ο αι., όταν ένας φεουδάρχης χρησιμοποίησε το δελφίνι ως σύμβολο τής εξουσίας του στην περιοχή του, η οποία ονομάστηκε _δελφινάτο_ (γαλλ. _Dauphiné_). Όταν ο Κάρολος Ε' τής Γαλλίας, ηγεμόνας εκείνης τής περιοχής, ανακηρύχθηκε βασιλιάς το 1364, παραχώρησε στον γυιο και διάδοχό του το δελφινάτο του, δίνοντάς του συγχρόνως την ονομασία δελφίνος, η οποία επικράτησε έκτοτε σε όλους τους διαδόχους.​
Έχουμε μικροδιαφορές αλλά πιάσαμε το νόημα.

Ο νεολογισμός *δελφινισμός* έχει πολλές σημασίες και η λιγότερο διαδεδομένη αφορά τις διαμάχες των κομματικών δελφίνων. 

Υπάρχει αεροναυπηγικός όρος *porpoising* που μεταφράζεται *δελφινισμός*. Λέει μια αγγλική περιγραφή:

Porpoising is the name given to the condition in which the airplane bounces back and forth between the nose wheel (or tail wheel) and the main gear after touchdown. It occurs most frequently as a result of an incorrect landing attitude and excessive airspeed that results in the nose wheel coming in contact with the runway before the main gear.
The porpoise may become progressively worse resulting in violent unstable oscillation of the airplane about the lateral axis that can damage the landing gear and the airplane structure.
The best corrective action is to smoothly use the controls to establish the normal landing attitude and add power to get the airplane airborne again. If there is sufficient runway left, land. Otherwise, go around again.
http://www.allstar.fiu.edu/aero/AirPerf07.htm​
Όμως βλέπω να χρησιμοποιούν τον *δελφινισμό* ή το *δελφίνισμα* και για το σκαμπανέβασμα σκάφους που θυμίζει κίνηση δελφινιού. Από συζήτηση σε φόρουμ:
όταν η πλώρη του σκάφους μιμείται τις βουτιές του δελφινιού δηλαδή ανασηκώνεται και πέφτει με επαναλαμβανόμενο τρόπο, ακόμη και όταν το σκάφος είναι πλαναρισμένο χωρίς να υπάρχει κυματισμός. Πολλές φορές οφείλεται σε κακό "ζύγισμα", κυρίως σε ιδιαίτερα οπισθόβαρες βάρκες.​Διαβάστε περισσότερα εκεί αν είστε περίεργοι και καταλαβαίνετε. Για αγγλικά, τι να πω; Έχω μείνει στο pitching, δεν ξέρω αν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα.

Η πιο διαδεδομένη χρήση έχει να κάνει με την κίνηση των ποδιών στην πεταλούδα, στην κολύμβηση. Πάλι από Wikipedia:
The butterfly kick was developed separately, and is also known as the "*dolphin kick*". Περισσότερα στο:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Butterfly_stroke#History







Επανάληψη:
*δελφίνι = dolphin
δελφίνος = (ιστορ.) dauphin | (σε κόμμα) heir, (designated) successor, contender for the leadership
φώκαινα = porpoise
δελφινισμός = dolphin kick (as part of the butterfly stroke) | (in aviation) porpoising.*


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2010)

nickel said:


> Βλέπω να χρησιμοποιούν τον *δελφινισμό* ή το *δελφίνισμα* και για το σκαμπανέβασμα σκάφους που θυμίζει κίνηση δελφινιού. [...] Για αγγλικά, τι να πω; Έχω μείνει στο pitching, δεν ξέρω αν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα.


Για το _pitching_: *προνευστασμός*, κν. _σκαμπανέβασμα_.

Για το δε _porcus piscus_, ας μην ξεχνούμε πως και το ομηρικό _δελφίς_ πιθανολογείται πως αρχικά σήμαινε «γουρουνάκι της θάλασσας» (_δέλφαξ_ = γουρουνάκι).


----------



## Earion (Jun 4, 2010)

Ο κόμης της Βιέννης (της γαλλικής Βιέννης) διάλεξε για οικόσημό του ένα δελφίνι





και από αυτό τον ονόμασαν δελφίνο και την κομητεία του Δελφινάτο. 
Όταν η γενεαλογική γραμμή των κομήτων της Βιέννης έσβησε, το φέουδο περιήλθε στο Γάλλο βασιλιά, ο οποίος το προόρισε για το διάδοχο του θρόνου της Γαλλίας. Έτσι κι αυτός ονομάστηκε Δελφίνος, και πρόσθεσε στο οικόσημό του (τετραγωνίζοντας) το δελφίνι του Δελφινάτου στους κρίνους της Γαλλίας.







Οι Δελφίνοι της Ωβέρνης υιοθέτησαν τον τίτλο ως προερχόμενοι γενεαλογικά από τους κόμητες της Βιέννης.
Αρκετή εραλδική για σήμερα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2010)

Ρισπέκτ, Εαρίον!


----------



## Earion (Jun 7, 2010)

Τα εύσημα στο δάσκαλο που μου έμαθε πώς να αναρτώ φωτογραφίες.


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2011)

Ε, να προσθέσουμε και την *dauphiness* ['dɔːfɪnɪs] = δελφίνη, η σύζυγος του δελφίνου.


----------



## Earion (Oct 20, 2011)

Υποθέτω αυτή είναι η γλωσσική προσαρμογή στα αγγλικά, δεν είναι γαλλική λέξη. Έχω δίκιο;


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2011)

Σωστά λες. Έκανα, μάλιστα, στο άλλο νήμα την επισήμανση ότι στη Wikipedia προτιμούν το γαλλικό *dauphine*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 20, 2011)

Μπορώ να διατυπώσω την επιφύλαξή μου γι' αυτή τη χρήση της έννοιας της δελφίνης; Νομίζω ότι τον όρο δελφίνη θα έπρεπε να τον κρατήσουμε για περιπτώσεις όπου έχουμε γυναίκα διάδοχο του θρόνου και να χρησιμοποιήσουμε για περιπτώσεις όπως στο παράδειγμα κάποια περίφραση όπως, π.χ. σύζυγος του δελφίνου/της δελφίνης.


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2011)

Αν πιστέψουμε τα λεξικά, και στις τρεις γλώσσες έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί για τη σύζυγο του δελφίνου, όχι για γυναίκα διάδοχο του θρόνου.

Δηλαδή:
*dauphine* La femme du Dauphin. _Madame la Dauphine_. (Robert)
*dauphiness* The wife of the dauphin. (OED)
*δελφίνη η*· η σύζυγος τού δελφίνου (Πάπυρος)​


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 20, 2011)

Να επιβεβαιώσω κι εγώ ότι ο γαλλικός όρος Dauphine δηλώνει πράγματι τη σύζυγο του Δελφίνου, οπότε οι αντιρρήσεις του Δρα πρέπει να καμφθούν. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 20, 2011)

Εμ, δεν υπήρξε και ποτέ γυναίκα διάδοχος στην Γκραν Νασιόν... :)


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 20, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εμ, δεν υπήρξε και ποτέ γυναίκα διάδοχος στην Γκραν Νασιόν... :)



Χμ... υπήρχαν λόγοι. ;) Άμα αξιωθώ να κάνω σειρά ποστ για τον Εκατονταετή Πόλεμο, μπορεί και να πιάσω το θέμα. :)


----------



## Earion (Oct 21, 2011)

Να μαζέψεις το κουράγιο σου και να το κάνεις Ρογέριε. Μας το χρωστάς. :up: Και να μας εξηγήσεις τα δαιδαλώδη της περί διαδοχής του γαλλικού θρόνου νομοθεσίας.


----------

